# Depth/GPS combo Eagle 350



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I picked one up at Academy for $200 bones the other day and so far it is working flawlessly. Just wondering if anyone else has one? If it holds up for $200 you can't beat it. I hasavery decent GPS mapping and the depth finder/sonar works really good and tracks very good at 40mphs and I'm assuming it would track just as good at higher speeds...thats just my WOT. I'm impressed so far. Just wondering if anyone has had one take a dump on them yet or any long term experience?

Thanks,

GFF.


----------

